# Automatic transmission issue



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Transmission shifts hard intermittently and feels like it completely disengages at complete stop. When accelerating it feels like its being dropped into gear with the accelerator depressed, feels like someone hit you from behind.

Anyone else have this issue and I so is there a fix?

214 Cruze diesel- 64K completely stock


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> feels like it completely disengages at complete stop.


It does. This is intentional. 



> When accelerating it feels like its being dropped into gear with the accelerator depressed, feels like someone hit you from behind.


At 64K, you're due for a AT fluid change. Check the trans cooler lines as well - they're known to leak on these cars. What you describe is fairly typical for high-mileage fluid, though. It isn't a lifetime fluid, despite what manufacturers would like to have you believe.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

Grazitp said:


> Transmission shifts hard intermittently and feels like it completely disengages at complete stop. When accelerating it feels like its being dropped into gear with the accelerator depressed, feels like someone hit you from behind.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue and I so is there a fix?
> 
> 214 Cruze diesel- 64K completely stock


Having the same issues. 2014 Diesel 33 k miles. Taking it to The local dealer for recall next week. Going to have them "look" at the Transmission then. I'm expecting the "everything looks fine" response. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

See transmission replaced at 6X,XXX miles thread. This sounds like more than a fluid issue. I would know. Lol


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> See transmission replaced at 6X,XXX miles thread. This sounds like more than a fluid issue. I would know. Lol


I would know as well now... do a transmission flush and have them fix your transmission cooler lines that are more than likely leaking.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

MilTownSHO said:


> I would know as well now... do a transmission flush and have them fix your transmission cooler lines that are more than likely leaking.


Any chance the tranny lines are under an extended warranty? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cudrowjr said:


> Any chance the tranny lines are under an extended warranty?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Nope.


Worth a shot I guess. Is there a thread on DIY replacement anywhere? May be time to get a little dirty. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

Took the car to the dealer today for the newest Nox recall and to look at the Transmission. 

Dealer said transmission deffinatley has issues. I have to wait for them to get an "adapter"? to check the line pressures and report to GM before a final decision is made. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wth is going on with these transmissions!? I specifically bought the diesel because Aisin makes such a reliable product.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Cudrowjr said:


> Took the car to the dealer today for the newest Nox recall and to look at the Transmission.
> 
> Dealer said transmission deffinatley has issues. I have to wait for them to get an "adapter"? to check the line pressures and report to GM before a final decision is made.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Cudrowjr, have you changed your trans fluid yet? How many miles on the trans fluid? The book says trans fluid fill is "lifetime" but experience here has shown that not to be true. 

OP (Grazitp) has 64K miles so the first step for him/her would definitely be fluid change and inspection of trans cooler lines. Haven't heard back from Graztip yet, so not sure if the issue has been resolved and what the solution was.

If you have similar mileage, the fluid change and inspection would make much more sense than jumping to testing line pressures.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> Cudrowjr, have you changed your trans fluid yet? How many miles on the trans fluid? The book says trans fluid fill is "lifetime" but experience here has shown that not to be true.
> 
> OP (Grazitp) has 64K miles so the first step for him/her would definitely be fluid change and inspection of trans cooler lines. Haven't heard back from Graztip yet, so not sure if the issue has been resolved and what the solution was.
> 
> If you have similar mileage, the fluid change and inspection would make much more sense than jumping to testing line pressures.


I have not changed the fluid yet. The car only has just under 33k on it. I had planned on switching to amsoil before 40k. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Cudrowjr said:


> I have not changed the fluid yet. The car only has just under 33k on it. I had planned on switching to amsoil before 40k.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


do it sooner rather than later, 50,000 miles on mine an have done 2 drop an tops already. both times fluid has been discolored.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

an I use nothing but amsoil with no issues.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

oilburner said:


> do it sooner rather than later, 50,000 miles on mine an have done 2 drop an tops already. both times fluid has been discolored.


Thanks oilburner. I am hoping they do a full replacement under warranty. If so amsoil will go in asap. Already using it for oil. Becoming a big amsoil fan little by little. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I have 30k on mine and bought it at 18k. I do experience some _intermittent _problems similar those the OP describes. 

Sometimes I see a very harsh engagement when shifting from neutral into drive. Other times, the engine will wind out in second gear under light acceleration before shifting into third. However, most of the time it works as expected but it does seem weird that it does these things at all.

If I had to speculate, I'd say the problem is not mechanical, but more likely caused by one or more sensors providing intermittently iffy inputs to the computer. Iffy inputs can lead to iffy outputs.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think it has much to do with the OEM trans fluid. Per my thread and previous comments, I think this problem has A LOT to do with GMs crappy transmission fluid lines. They leak at the crimp and it's a pretty common and well known about problem. When my transmission was replaced, it was noted that the lines were leaking and they were replaced as well (all under warranty). Those lines are critical to keeping the transmission cool. My scangauge and ultragauge before it said my trans temp was near 250 degrees while sitting in traffic, or a drive through and not much cooler while driving. A transmission (no matter how well it's built) won't last long at those temps. Just my two cents though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> I don't think it has much to do with the OEM trans fluid. Per my thread and previous comments, I think this problem has A LOT to do with GMs crappy transmission fluid lines. They leak at the crimp and it's a pretty common and well known about problem. When my transmission was replaced, it was noted that the lines were leaking and they were replaced as well (all under warranty). Those lines are critical to keeping the transmission cool. My scangauge and ultragauge before it said my trans temp was near 250 degrees while sitting in traffic, or a drive through and not much cooler while driving. A transmission (no matter how well it's built) won't last long at those temps. Just my two cents though.


You may be on to something with the temps here. Different trans, but my 6T35 hates life/traffic jams when it's hot and the car is hot. Shifting is very rough and isn't normally. 10k on fluid/car. I don't have a scangauge or OBDII thing though - I should get one.

And yeah, the cooler lines are terrible.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

plasticplant said:


> I don't think it has much to do with the OEM trans fluid. Per my thread and previous comments, I think this problem has A LOT to do with GMs crappy transmission fluid lines. They leak at the crimp and it's a pretty common and well known about problem. When my transmission was replaced, it was noted that the lines were leaking and they were replaced as well (all under warranty). Those lines are critical to keeping the transmission cool. My scangauge and ultragauge before it said my trans temp was near 250 degrees while sitting in traffic, or a drive through and not much cooler while driving. A transmission (no matter how well it's built) won't last long at those temps. Just my two cents though.


Hey Plastic, when you had yours replaced how much of a process did you have to go through? 

Mine is still at the dealer. I checked today and was told GM wanted line pressure results but the dealerships machine wouldn't hook up to the transmission. They need some kind of adapter that, according to the service manager and the parts guy, isn't available in the U.S. I find that hard to believe. But that's the story I'm getting from every person I have talked to. 

At this point they have only had it for a week and a couple days. But they still don't know if they'll replace a part or module or the whole transmission. 

You have to go through any of that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Cudrowjr said:


> Hey Plastic, when you had yours replaced how much of a process did you have to go through?
> 
> Mine is still at the dealer. I checked today and was told GM wanted line pressure results but the dealerships machine wouldn't hook up to the transmission. They need some kind of adapter that, according to the service manager and the parts guy, isn't available in the U.S. I find that hard to believe. But that's the story I'm getting from every person I have talked to.
> 
> ...


I didn't have to go through any of that. Once they had my car and knew what they were going to do with it, it was just a matter of finding a tech with the skill to do the job that wasn't needed on any other projects. I'm not saying they didn't do what your dealership is telling you they need to do, I just wasn't told about it if they did.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

plasticplant said:


> Cudrowjr said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Plastic, when you had yours replaced how much of a process did you have to go through?
> ...


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Car is going to dealer today for latest recall and also trans check. Leaking trans line was replaced at 57K but still had issues after that was done. Havent had fluid replacement yet though, I will discuss with dealer. This problem started at around 40K. I will post more after I hear from dealer.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

If the transmission lines are leaking the the issue is there isn't enough fluid it the transmission. So it won't matter if the fluid has been changed, if it was low and you replace what came out it's still low and new fluid will eventually burn up from the heat. 

I would suggest that if you don't get out what others have when you drain the tranny then you need to be sure you check the level (which is a PITA) when you're done. It would be really nice if there was a dipstick for this instead of a process that requires a car lift to make the effort involved seem reasonable.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Grazitp said:


> Car is going to dealer today for latest recall and also trans check. Leaking trans line was replaced at 57K but still had issues after that was done. Havent had fluid replacement yet though, I will discuss with dealer. This problem started at around 40K. I will post more after I hear from dealer.


I would have to think that 17k of leaking lines would be plenty of time to damage the transmission beyond repair. I'm not surprised you're still having issues. It might be too late for just changing the fluid...the damage is already done.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

After 4 days at dealer and multiple test drives the condition would not repeat. Dealer offered no explanations as to [possible cause of problem but recommended that I have transmission fluid changed. Had fluid changed at dealer and picked car up on Saturday 07/08. Will continue to drive and see how it goes now. 
BTW Plasticplant, transmission lines were changed as son as leak was noticed. I would not wait 17K miles to correct something like this.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Transmission still has same issue, just less frequently.

Cant believe GM hasn't gotten more complaints on this.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

Grazitp, I have had mine in the shop for over a month now. GM gave the ok for a transmission swap after them having the car for a week and a half. After the whole can't find an adapter to do a pressure test bull s**t. Then the transmission was "on backorder" another 2 ish weeks. Finally They installed the transmission on Friday the 14th only to figure out they didn't have any $27 a quart AC Delco fluid to put in the thing. So I am still waiting. I even told them I would be happy to go to the local amsoil dealer and bring the fluid to them and you would have thought I called the guys mom a w***e. 

I was told "Amsoil will void the GM warranty. You can put it in there but we wont. And if you have anymore trouble, amsoil will have to warranty the transmission because we won't touch it." 

Long story short, at least my experience, even having the transmission replaced has been a pain in the butt.

I hope you get your issue resolved. 

Just out of curiosity, what did you tell them it was doing when you took it in?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Amsoil is good oil, but a good rule of thumb is, if you may want something covered under warranty, only use oem fluids in it. Different oil is a perfect arguing point for a dealership to deny warranty coverage, even if it is better than factory oil. Definitely do not tell them you are putting amsoil, or anything else, in it. I could have told you they were gonna throw a fit over that.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

When I took car in I told them that transmission acted like it was in neutral at stop and when taking foot off of brake without touching accelerator to move transmission felt like it was being "dropped" into gear at higher RPM and felt like someone "rear ended" me. 
Car was at dealer for a week an was driven multiple times by dealer but was told that this problem never occurred. 
I'm sure that something is wrong and now hoping that it destroys itself.


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

Grazitp said:


> When I took car in I told them that transmission acted like it was in neutral at stop and when taking foot off of brake without touching accelerator to move transmission felt like it was being "dropped" into gear at higher RPM and felt like someone "rear ended" me.
> Car was at dealer for a week an was driven multiple times by dealer but was told that this problem never occurred.
> I'm sure that something is wrong and now hoping that it destroys itself.


When I took mine in I told them it would shift very hard going from drive to reverse when I was at a complete stop. As well as reverse to drive. I had the sensation I was being rear ended whenever I would back out of a spot and put it back in gear. Almost like a transmission mount was bad. As well as the problems you listed above. 

They told me there was an issue within 6 hours of having it at the dealer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Did they tell you what the issue was?


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Grazitp said:


> When I took car in I told them that transmission acted like it was in neutral at stop and when taking foot off of brake without touching accelerator to move transmission felt like it was being "dropped" into gear at higher RPM and felt like someone "rear ended" me.
> Car was at dealer for a week an was driven multiple times by dealer but was told that this problem never occurred.
> I'm sure that something is wrong and now hoping that it destroys itself.


Mine does this frequently when the transmission is hot. I have posted about it here several times. I have told the dealer about it every time I go in for oil change tire rotation CEL or whatever. They have noted it on the service papers, however, they don't seem to be interested in solving it. The service manager said since it is not throwing a CEL and he cannot replicate it all he can do is look for service bulletins. Let me know if they help you.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Car is back at dealer for another CEL. Dealer called and said this one was for DEF tank issue and DEF tank needed to be replaced. Dealer hasn't been much help with trans so far. They say since they cannot replicate trans issue they cannot diagnose. Asked dealer to contact GM Technical to see if this has been reported from others.
Very disappointed in GM at tis point and thinking about finding new home for this vehicle. I don't have time for all this crap


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Grazitp said:


> Car is back at dealer for another CEL. Dealer called and said this one was for DEF tank issue and DEF tank needed to be replaced. Dealer hasn't been much help with trans so far. They say since they cannot replicate trans issue they cannot diagnose. Asked dealer to contact GM Technical to see if this has been reported from others.
> Very disappointed in GM at tis point and thinking about finding new home for this vehicle. I don't have time for all this crap


Assume that is covered by warranty?


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

Grazitp said:


> Did they tell you what the issue was?


Just got the car back today. Seems to be a little better shifting. And a big difference going from drive to reverse. I was told they don't know what the problem was. They checked the fluid and it was "distressed". And the tech experiences some hard shifts. GM wanted them to check the pressures they couldn't GM said put a transmission in. That's all I know. I can see it all looks new under there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

this has me wondering. Ive noticed all of the symptoms. One other additional item is an aggressive downshift after cruising on the highway. 
I wonder what the part failure is that causes what we are complaining about. Some times when I shift from drive to reverse and vise versa the transmission makes a clicking noise.

Im at 106,000km. I did the ams oil transmission change. transmission shifts nicer but still the same symptoms. Took GM and they couldn't replicate, or just playing stupid. That annoyed me.


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

I just saw the other members post where his transmission was replaced under warranty. He comments that it shifts better than new. GM is kind of a stupid company in regards to.... they know the issue... and you know they corrected the issue in the replacement transmission, but they WILL NOT do preventive work to avoid it. Let the transmissions fail that are off warranty because itll be a cash cow.

my cruze is off to the dealer today, AGAIN.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with the transmission, had the same one in a Lincoln Zephyr. My wife put 200000 miles on it with no fluid changes that we can remember. 

It's either the way GM has calibrated it for the diesel or the leaky cooler lines have people driving around with low fluid until something really bad happens.


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

TX CTD said:


> There's nothing wrong with the transmission, had the same one in a Lincoln Zephyr. My wife put 200000 miles on it with no fluid changes that we can remember.
> 
> It's either the way GM has calibrated it for the diesel or the leaky cooler lines have people driving around with low fluid until something really bad happens.


No, you aren't experiencing what we are. I know what you are talking about and yes that's normal. Lets just say the delay and the aggressive, banging downshifts are not normal. Also the solenoid noise when shifting is also not normal.

Fresh fluid change didn't change a thing.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Ot trying to say you aren't having issues just that the transmisson dosen't seem to have these issues in other cars it used in. That leads me to believe that its something GM has done differently from other OEM's.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Got car back AGAIN on Thursday 7/27 after returning for CEL, which was the DEF tank. I also asked them to look into the transmission issue again and once AGAIN I heard that they could not replicate issue on test drives. Dealer said that thy contacted GM and GM has had no other complaints relating to this issue. After driving 15 miles on highway ay 65-75MPH trans did same hard jerk at first complete stop.
I have always had great service from this dealer but I feel like I am getting the run around now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Grazitp said:


> Got car back AGAIN on Thursday 7/27 after returning for CEL, which was the DEF tank. I also asked them to look into the transmission issue again and once AGAIN I heard that they could not replicate issue on test drives. Dealer said that thy contacted GM and GM has had no other complaints relating to this issue. After driving 15 miles on highway ay 65-75MPH trans did same hard jerk at first complete stop.
> I have always had great service from this dealer but I feel like I am getting the run around now.


You need to ask a tech to go for a ride with you in the car.


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

Just got my car back from the dealership.

It was there roughly 2 months ago. Complaint was transmission obviously. They charged me $140 for diagnosis and came up with "theres nothing wrong"

Took it in last Friday and got it back today. $75 diagnosis this time and guess what? Theres something ****ed in the transmission. its off warranty due to mileage and delete. So now I have a meeting with the service manager as the car is embarrassing to drive with friends/family... Nor do I feel safe/comfortable with its reliability. They could have prevented more damage instead of pushing me out the door so quickly the first time.

I'll have to take my truck on the 2000km holidays. Bit of a piss off as I try to not use my truck when I don't need to.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i dont know why ppl dont record the issues.

puts an end to the 'cannot replicate' excuse.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Grazitp said:


> Got car back AGAIN on Thursday 7/27 after returning for CEL, which was the DEF tank. I also asked them to look into the transmission issue again and once AGAIN I heard that they could not replicate issue on test drives. Dealer said that thy contacted GM and GM has had no other complaints relating to this issue. After driving 15 miles on highway ay 65-75MPH trans did same hard jerk at first complete stop.
> I have always had great service from this dealer but I feel like I am getting the run around now.


Mine had done that since new. First noticed it after a 300km drive but by 60k km It would sometimes do it on a short highway drive of even 5km. Always worried me


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

boraz said:


> i dont know why ppl dont record the issues.
> 
> puts an end to the 'cannot replicate' excuse.


Nope - most dealers will need to replicate the issue for themselves to warranty it. A video sometimes helps show them what they're looking for, but with my transmission noises, they were mostly unable to duplicate themselves.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

boraz said:


> i dont know why ppl dont record the issues.
> 
> puts an end to the 'cannot replicate' excuse.


Recording the issues won't do anything. The dealership has to see the problem.

However, whenever you have a drivability issue like this, always put a tech in your car, take them for a drive in your car, and you replicate the issue and make sure they notice it. This gets rid of the "cannot duplicate" crap. Take a few minutes of your time, put them in the car, and you drive it.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine made a rattle sound for a long period of time (almost 30,000 km's) and I took multiple videos of it and went out with the tech to show him the rattle sound. They kept saying they "fixed it" because they did something then took it on a road test and it wasn't rattling. Then I'd hop in, drive it, and it'd start rattling again. Finally found out it was just a loose wheel liner, but took a long time to figure that out. Anyways, just kind of adds to the point that actually recording the issue doesn't really help you with the "cannot replicate" problem.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

I have taken a tech for a ride and it did not show symptoms with tech in car. Techs DO NOT want to take more than 10-15 minutes on drive! It always seems to happen after driving at highway speeds for 5-10 miles, (hard downshifts and hard engagement after stopping)


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Grazitp said:


> I have taken a tech for a ride and it did not show symptoms with tech in car. Techs DO NOT want to take more than 10-15 minutes on drive! It always seems to happen after driving at highway speeds for 5-10 miles, (hard downshifts and hard engagement after stopping)


they dont want to do warranty work, period. it doesnt pay.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Mine made a rattle sound for a long period of time (almost 30,000 km's) and I took multiple videos of it and went out with the tech to show him the rattle sound. They kept saying they "fixed it" because they did something then took it on a road test and it wasn't rattling. Then I'd hop in, drive it, and it'd start rattling again. Finally found out it was just a loose wheel liner, but took a long time to figure that out. Anyways, just kind of adds to the point that actually recording the issue doesn't really help you with the "cannot replicate" problem.


I lost tons of wheel well clips on my passenger side about 3" up. They just kept coming out. Crazy annoying rattle sound.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Grazitp said:


> I have taken a tech for a ride and it did not show symptoms with tech in car. Techs DO NOT want to take more than 10-15 minutes on drive! It always seems to happen after driving at highway speeds for 5-10 miles, (hard downshifts and hard engagement after stopping)


Then call ahead and tell them to schedule someone to go for a ride with you for a half hour or however long it takes. Whether it's a tech or a parts guy or a customer service rep, someone needs to get in that car for some time. If you tell them it takes a half hour of driving to do it, then they need to get someone in that car for at least a half hour. If they don't want to do it then you may need to find another dealership.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

boraz said:


> they dont want to do warranty work, period. it doesnt pay.


Not so much as that but try getting GM to pay 0.5 labor hours for a test drive or even the dealership.
Most techs are on flat rate pay scale and drive time is not covered. 

That is my personal experience as a former GM tech.
WITH customer approval I have driven many cars home for intermittent problems since my drive was 30 miles or so.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have let techs take my car for an extended drive on their way home to duplicate the trans issues I was having; since they are not paid per repair, I also got the shop foreman involved and took him for a couple rides or returns for continued noises even after repairs were done.

Try to be patient, but insistent...or find another dealer that will try to make you happy.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Transmission replaced at 81,000 under warranty. Needs to go back to dealer though s it doesn't shift into OD until 65MPH.


----------



## memarciniak (Jun 29, 2018)

Mine did all those things until I overfilled the fluid. Mine shifts nice and smooth now. The dealer is under special instructions not do to anything. Good luck.

In fact, I plan on changing the transmission filter to start fresh with my new calculated fluid amounts.


----------

